# Cz 40b?



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

I've been reading a lot about these and wanted to know what you all thought about them. After I pick up a .22 I've been thinking about getting one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

If it was me I'd buy a 75. I do know a couple people that own the 40b and they both seem to like it. Cz makes a good quality firearm Imo.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I used to own one. They shoot well, with pretty good triggers and better sights than the CZ75. The 40B handles recoil well, but I don't personally find the grip as comfortable as the 75's. Mine was 100% reliable.

The downside is that specifically-molded holsters are hard to find, as are most other accessories for this offbeat pistol.


----------



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the input. There is also a slightly used 97B locally for 575.00. It felt really good in my hand and I really liked the trigger.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I was dead set on buying a 97b until I held one. It's frame was way to large for me to get a comfortable grip on it. I really wish it fit me.
here's a link to a new one for $578.00 Impact


----------

